#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  ETAP 7.0.0 Documents, tutorials, any information about calculations.

## uququ

hi everyone,
i am a newbee in here and i am trying to use ETAP 7.0.0. but i ve some problems regarding calculations listed below;

1-Motor Grounding Cable cross section(for motor body at a short circuit)
2-star view and Circuit breaker coordination.
3-having cable lists as excel sheets.
and if you have any documents about using ETAP software please upload here or send me at torunugur@gmail.com.


if you can help me about those i will be happy.

thanksSee More: ETAP 7.0.0 Documents, tutorials, any information about calculations.

----------


## uququ

even one uf us does not have any documents on ETAP???

----------


## spurcareer

I have also downloaded ETAP video tutorials from ETAP/Youtube. You should take a look at those because they are good. The video tutorials are freely available and can be downloaded by anyone. The ETAP manual which comes with the package is also very useful for beginners. 

Spurcareer

----------


## uququ

thanks spurcareer. but if you got a copy of that manuel comes with etap, can you upload it to server for us to get easly. because i have not found this manuel anywhere in web yet, if you know any address about this manuel please write here.hope to hear you soon .

----------


## spurcareer

The links for ETAP 7.0 User Manual complete  ....... 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]        or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## uququ

thanks spucareer!

----------


## premo83

please provide in ------- or mediafire or rapid.
thanks in advanced.

----------


## br1x

Workshop Etap with examples
01 - Overview
02 - AC Networks
03 - Load Flow and Panel
04 - Transformer Sizing
05 - Unbalanced Load Flow
06 - Short Circuit
07 - Arc Flash
08 - Device Coordination
09 - Motor Acceleration
10 - Parameter Estimation
11 - Transient Stability
12 - UDM
13 - Harmonics
14 - UGS
15 - Cable Pulling
16 - Optimal Power Flow
17 - OCP
18 - Ground Grid
19 - Real Time
20 -  PDE_GIS
21 - DCLF_DCSC
21a - BSD
22 - CSD
23 - Reliability Assesment
24 - Wind Turbine Generator

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy

----------


## orlyboy

------- mirror please

----------


## orlyboy

Thank you br1x for sharing, nice WS instructional manual, and I sample exercises is made by etap v6.0.

Thanks again...

----------


## raj151857

ETAP Tutorials are available on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend, Can you please upload part08.rar again as it has been removed from server, Request Please upload again. Thanks

----------


## raj151857

Request Please upload "part 8: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     or     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
"







> The links for ETAP 7.0 User Manual....... sorry for the large number of files........... blame it on the poor internet connection that I have these days.
> part 1: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    or    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



See More: ETAP 7.0.0 Documents, tutorials, any information about calculations.

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## Kebian

Hi All, i need ETAP cable sizing software, someone pls give me links to download.

regards,
kebian

----------


## spurcareer

Thanks br1x for the very nice educational material.
For other forum members I am uploading ETAP video tutorials that I have downloaded from ETAP site/youtube.
ETAP Videos.part1.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part2.rar **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part3.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part4.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part5.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part6.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part7.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part8.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part9.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part10.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part11.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
ETAP Videos.part12.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part13.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part14.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part15.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part16.rar  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ETAP Videos.part17.rar **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## spurcareer

Fresh Link for ETAP Manual go to post: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## spurcareer

Does anyone have SKM, ETAP, & EDSA Power System Analysis Tutorials by Stephen Philip Tubbs
Kindly upload or provide link to it

Thanks

----------


## spurcareer

Sir! Could you provide a more specific link? A scribid search says file not found...........

----------


## spurcareer

The links for ETAP 7.0 User Manual complete ....... 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kebian

Hi Everyone,

I'm quite new. i need the ETAP software for general system design- like motor circuits, cable sizing, etc. Someone please get me the appropriate version. give me the links to download.

regards,
kebian

----------


## spurcareer

Download ETAP 7.0 from
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kebian

Hi Spircareer, 

I'm a young Electrical Engr. i need ETAP software to help me with electrical systems design. Please give me links to download. i wud appreciate the tutorials too.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

> The links for ETAP 7.0 User Manual complete  ....... 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]        or
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi Spurcareer,

i am quite new, a young engr. i need ETAP especially to help me with electrical systems design. Please give me the links to download, pls.

regards,
kebianSee More: ETAP 7.0.0 Documents, tutorials, any information about calculations.

----------


## Kebian

hi raj151857, it's kebian. thanks for ur help with  ETAP. unfortunately, i can't get thru the ******* link. You said something about another link above but i don't knw which link that is. 
Pls give me the other link. i desperately need this software. thank you.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

Hi Friends,

I have been asking for the ETAP software but no one has responded yet. I'm an a young design engr. i need this software to help me with my electrical designs, please, somebody give me the software.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

> ETAP Tutorials are available on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].



Hi raj151857, i am a young  Electrical Design Engr, quite new to the forum. I have been asking for the ETAP software to help me with my designs. Someone should pls give me links to download, i desperately need it. Plus tutorials

regards,
kebian

----------


## ard17

thanks for ETAP 7,tutorial n other.
to all friends..
I try install ETAP 7 n it can run perfectely. but, if I try one of study case or simulation example, ETAP mis calculation at some bus. 
can someone help me to validate ETAP.
regards..
ardi

----------


## spurcareer

ETAP 7.0 available at:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amirzia986

hi everyone 

i have installed ETAP7 and running fully. if you feel any problem do ask me.

amir

----------


## Kebian

hello amirzia986, great, cos i have difficulty launching my etap7, i tryd launching me etap after installation, i was at the license path selection edit box , now am being requested to give the IP address of etap license server. pld help me. am getting desperate. i luk forward to your quick response.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

hi All,

i am try'n to launch etap for the first time but can get thru the etap license path selection edit box- its requesting for the IP address of the etap license server. swami says i shd install etap6 , apply peta6 ******** and use the serial, then etap7 will work. someone pls upload n give me the links to download etap6, pls remember to add the peta 6 ******** n the serial

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

hi All,

i am try'n to launch etap for the first time but can get thru the etap license path selection edit box- its requesting for the IP address of the etap license server. swami says i shd install etap6 , apply peta6 ******** and use the serial, then etap7 will work. someone pls upload n give me the links to download etap6, pls remember to add the peta 6 ******** n the serial

regards,
kebian

----------


## spurcareer

Thanks man! This has been a great help

----------


## Kebian

hi Spurcareer, i don't have etap6, peta6 ******** nor the serial. pls upload if u do have and give me the links to download so i can finally launch my etap7.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

hi Spurcareer, i don't have etap6, peta6 ******** nor the serial. pls upload if u do have and give me the links to download so i can finally launch my etap7.

regards,


kebianSee More: ETAP 7.0.0 Documents, tutorials, any information about calculations.

----------


## spurcareer

Anyone interested ETAP Training videos????

----------


## premo83

yes, we are intrested in ETAP video tutorials. please upload it and send the link.

regards, 

Prem

----------


## vjvijay88

i need etap version7.5

----------


## vjvijay88

can any one help on win 7 to install etap

----------


## Rudi Tua

> can any one help on win 7 to install etap



Dear vjvijay88,
Please search this forum,
I have explained several times.
Hope this could help you.
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> can any one help on win 7 to install etap



Dear vjvijay88,
Please search this forum,
I have explained several times.
Hope this could help you.
Regards

----------


## vjvijay88

i need activation code for etap 7.5

----------


## nicesalman

thanks a lot you are doing great job keep it up thanks once agin

----------


## oktobyanto

Please reupload link for ETAP video trainings.. tHanx

----------


## Cming

Hi Br1x, Thanks

----------


## qqitek

Helo br1x.
can you give a new link for below?
Community will be grateful!

regards.





> Workshop Etap with examples
> 01 - Overview
> 02 - AC Networks
> 03 - Load Flow and Panel
> 04 - Transformer Sizing
> 05 - Unbalanced Load Flow
> 06 - Short Circuit
> 07 - Arc Flash
> 08 - Device Coordination
> ...

----------


## br1x

here again
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password: ASCII164+ASCII143+ASCII145+ASCII58+ASCII48+ASCII13  5+ASCII146+ASCII209



enjoySee More: ETAP 7.0.0 Documents, tutorials, any information about calculations.

----------


## raj151857

Password not matching

----------


## alexanderchacin

it does, see **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## surgeArrester

hi... if you have installed ETAP i think it is quite impossible that the manual was not installed.. if it is not truly installed then you could use the help file embedded in the program... it is the same in the pdf format.. and it is also useful. 

For example, if you try to open the window/dialog box for the generator, you can click the help button. And, it will show the appropriate description each of the dialogue boxes respectively.

----------


## marian_g

Well, "ASCII143"   ??
and "ASCII13 5"    ??

Please, some hint?
At least is about decimal ASCII?

Thank you!

----------


## br1x

is very simple, you compose a string with code ASCII without space, See attached code

----------


## etapexpert

ignored!

----------


## Cming

Pw:&#241;&#197;&#230;:0&#198;&#208;

----------


## solution

ETAP 11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## cbr600

password is special ascii character that won't show in html

you can download text file here, and copy paste. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## coggakz

> password is special ascii character that won't show in html
> 
> you can download text file here, and copy paste. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




can you upload again ? file removed...

----------


## herusci

attach file is the password. just copy paste and done.

----------


## prabhu0487

Thanks a lot

See More: ETAP 7.0.0 Documents, tutorials, any information about calculations.

----------


## reda1004

Thanks for your efforts

----------


## iam3NG

> Thank you br1x for sharing, nice WS instructional manual, and I sample exercises is made by etap v6.0.
> 
> Thanks again...



Dear Sir,

Can you mirror please, because i can't get the file from megaupload.

Thanks,
Iam3NG

----------


## jackyl_83sg

> here again
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...







> password is special ascii character that won't show in html
> 
> you can download text file here, and copy paste. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't dl the file is missing. Can u upload again or write them in the forum? .

Many thanks.

----------

